# training for first metric



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking for advice to help my wife train for her first metric century in 10 weeks.
fairly flat with 1500 ft climbing. Lunch stop at mile 50. 

She has done about 35 miles avg 14 mph, but we are aiming for a theoretical goal of 15 mph, moving avg. 

She only has time for 1 ride outside and 1 on trainer, per week.

So.. do we actually have to ride 60 miles before the actual?
I said if she draft me she'll be able to go 20% faster or 20% further or something, but she's not too comfortable with that.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

My spouse is alot like yours. She has big dreams, and means to finish. I did a century with my spouse as her combined "bike mechanic, soungoir, and part time coach." It took us about 13 hours to finish the century, but she was smiles all the way across the finish line. The first person to get a hug was her Team in Training coach and assorted team-mates. 
I just melted into the crowd, and let them talk "shop". She was happy and her exhuberance was boundless.
My recommendation is have her increase her riding a bit more outside (more realistic training). As well as training on roads where there are many cyclists. She may get "spooked" at the first sight of many other cyclists, but it will help to calm her nerves. Don't force anything on her she is not ready for. Do this and you may cause soem problems with self-confidence. Just go out, support her, enjoy the ride together, and a nice lunch. Besides, it may make future bike purchases a bit easier once she understands what cycling is all about.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

As KA's wife did, Team in Training is usually what I recommend to relative new riders - especially to those with aspirations to true endurance rides. That doesn't, however, meet your wife's needs as you've stated them, so....

With 10 weeks left, she's in very good position to complete her goal of a metric. I wouldn't expect to see her get 20% additional speed from pacelining with you, although she would certainly get some help there. 

Instead, I would just figure on her own riding. In the remaining weeks, I would bump the distance by 3-5 miles per week with her riding at least a 50 - if not a 55 two weeks before her event. Then try something around 30 the week before the event as a taper.

As to the trainer time - you didn't say how long the trainer session would be, but I would use that time to focus on cadence. Have her do intervals. She should be attempting to maintain the same cadence (ideally 90-100, but as a new rider, be happy with 80), but shift to a hard gear for 1 minute, and then to an easy gear for 2-4 minutes. When she does her outdoor rides, she should try and maintain that same cadence.

Really, if she's riding 35 now, she should be able to manage a metric just fine very soon.


----------



## Slow but old (Dec 31, 2011)

+1to King Arthur. More road time in particular.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed, if her training ride is 20 to 35 miles and she does this a couple of times a week, a metric will be a piece of cake!

I do about three 20 mile rides during a a good week - if I've had a couple of "good weeks" before a metric, they generally go off without a hitch. Especially as the summer wears on and I begin to look at metrics as training rides for Centurys later on during the year.


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sure she will be fine just base on what you said ,she had more miles than me when I did my 1st metric yesterday, the farthest i have ridden was 25 miles! I usually do a 7 miles with 3 miles of gradual continuous ascent so the ascent i encountered was not too bad for me I was actually quite proud of myself because I was passing some "seasoned" cyclist that did passed me during the flats but during the flats I am just pretty much doing 12miles because I am enjoying the ride and scenery.. She will be fine! just tell her to enjoy it and have fun riding!


----------

